# shooting around liberty



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone from around liberty here. Just trying to find some people to shoot with nowdays.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Several guys shoot neear Liberty....not sure if they are on here or on bowfsihing country though. We do have a tournament at Anahuac in August so there will be a bunch of guys there.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

We have shot at the Port of Liberty before. We shot quite a few small gar and some Buffalo. The issue I had there was the neighborhood we had to drive through. It was rough.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah we always go down beside mcdonalds and go back way to the cut. I always shoot gum slough and day lake when around home.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I shoot in the liberty area. I have shot in all three areas mentioned.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Can you bow hunt in Pickets Bayou. Lots of gar, gou, and carp in there now.


----------

